# Sous vide on a pork butt



## crazymoon (Feb 21, 2021)

I posted last week bout times/temps for SV on a pork butt and formulated a plan. This PB had been hiding in the freezer since last fall. Thawed and trimmed the pork butt,I left some fat but took off about a pound of back fat (fed it to the visiting ravens).










Rubbed down and vac sealed for a 22hour bath at 165*.










I then added some more rub and put it in a preheated oven at 300* for an hour and a half.





I had saved the juice from the bag and froze it to remove the fat. I added the juice to a batch of JJ's finishing sauce and added this to the shredded pork. It was tasty BUT I miss that smoky flavor you get from a good nap in the smoker. I had added a little liquid smoke but it wasn't noticeable at all. I went this route as I wasn't going to be home all day and the SV was doing the work in my absence. Pic below is the finished product ,doesn't look so good in a clear glass bowl . :) All and all I was happy with the results for a nonsmoked butt. Thanks for looking ! CM


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 21, 2021)

Looks good! But know what you mean about missing the smoked flavor!

Ryan


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 21, 2021)

Glad it turned out well for you. I wonder if you smoke it for a few hours first then SV if that would help with the lack of smoke flavor


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 21, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> Glad it turned out well for you. I wonder if you smoke it for a few hours first then SV if that would help with the lack of smoke flavor


In my experience the smoke ends up tasting watered down kinda like liquid smoke.
Going to the smoker After SV is better.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 21, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> Glad it turned out well for you. I wonder if you smoke it for a few hours first then SV if that would help with the lack of smoke flavor


B, That was the plan but the fish have been biting so I didn't have time to smoke first and too lazy to smoke afterwards ! :)


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 21, 2021)

Looks good!! I save smoked broth from prior smokes. Perfect for things like this.


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 21, 2021)

That sure does look good!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 21, 2021)

Looks good . Great info bud .


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 21, 2021)

Looks good to me! Put a little BBQ sauce on a bun, throw on the PP with a dollop of Cole Slaw and you'll hardly miss that smoke.
I have an unopened bottle of Liquid Smoke I've been thinking about trying with sausage but haven't tied yet. Another month or so and I can have real smoke...


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 21, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> It was tasty BUT I miss that smoky flavor you get from a good nap in the smoker. I had added a little liquid smoke but it wasn't noticeable at all. *I went this route as I wasn't going to be home all day and the SV was doing the work in my absence.*



Under those circumstances I see the advantage of the SV and although I like roasted pork, I too like some smokey back flavor.  My fastest pulled pork shortcut is using a pressure finish.  I'll smoke a butt until 160° or when the color is nice.  Then cut into 3 pieces into a pressure cooker (or canner) with some porky broth for 70 minutes.  
If I cut the butt into pieces before smoking it saves more time and yields more bark, but you need to be mindful of the rub.  Too much can make the final product salty because nothing escapes the pressure cooker.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 21, 2021)

Smoked or not sure does look good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2021)

I never SV'd a Butt, but it looks kinda pale like most Pork does after an SV.
I'd be happy with some Rolls & some BBQ Sauce. I'll guarantee it will taste Awesome!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks for sharing...SV definitely has some applications but this one is not high on the list.

I'm curious if you think it was better in the SV or if you would have done it in a crock pot?


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 22, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Looks good!! I save smoked broth from prior smokes. Perfect for things like this.


Yup ... freeze like ice cubes and into a ziploc, then add for flavoring to whatever/whenever needed.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 22, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> Thanks for sharing...SV definitely has some applications but this one is not high on the list.
> 
> I'm curious if you think it was better in the SV or if you would have done it in a crock pot?


UE,IMHO I believe it was better from SV than if I had used a crockpot if only for the fact  that I knew exactly when it would be done for dinner ! :)


----------



## tropics (Feb 22, 2021)

It is still eatable, try adding some more of the liquid smoke to a small piece. Nice try 
Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2021)

I’ve done pernil style pork in the Sous vide and it comes out tasty. I think since tje perjil marinade has a lot of flavor anyways the smoke isn’t missed. Not to mention most pernil for cubano sandwiches isn’t made over fire but roasted in the oven.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> UE,IMHO I believe it was better from SV than if I had used a crockpot if only for the fact  that I knew exactly when it would be done for dinner ! :)



Exactly!!
IMHO, I believe most meals done in a Crockpot are severely over-cooked.
You don't get that with SV, unless you try real hard!

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 22, 2021)

tropics said:


> It is still eatable, try adding some more of the liquid smoke to a small piece. Nice try
> Richie


Richie, That is a good idea but we ate it all already . It wasn't bad ,just doesn't compare to a smoker Pork butt.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, That is a good idea but we ate it all already . It wasn't bad ,just doesn't compare to a smoker Pork butt.



Not much you can do about that, other than what you're already doing.
This is why I always hated that Mrs Bear doesn't like Smoke on many things. (Bacon & Ham)

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 22, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Not much you can do about that, other than what you're already doing.
> This is why I always hated that Mrs Bear doesn't like Smoke on many things. (Bacon & Ham)
> 
> Bear


Bear, I'm laughing that you say that about your wife because my wife  isn't too fond of smoky items and she liked the SV PB better than a smoker PB .


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, I'm laughing that you say that about your wife because my wife  isn't too fond of smoky items and she liked the SV PB better than a smoker PB .




LOL---Maybe they're related?!?!

Bear


----------



## GeekChef (Feb 23, 2021)

If I absolutely need to have a pork butt at a very specific time....I will smoke it for 4 hours....then I will put it in the pressure cooker for 90 mins.  Comes out really smokey.....but super moist and tender.  Yes there is not any major bark...but sometimes you need to hit the timing perfect....and this is one way.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 23, 2021)

GeekChef said:


> If I absolutely need to have a pork butt at a very specific time....I will smoke it for 4 hours....then I will put it in the pressure cooker for 90 mins.  Comes out really smokey.....but super moist and tender.  Yes there is not any major bark...but sometimes you need to hit the timing perfect....and this is one way.


GC, Sounds like a good plan but I don't have a pressure cooker.Wife says I don't need any new toys(after an Air fryer showed up in the mail !:))


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> GC, Sounds like a good plan but I don't have a pressure cooker.Wife says I don't need any new toys(after an Air fryer showed up in the mail !:))




Those Air Fryers are Sneaky that Way!!!

Xin Loi,
Bear


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 23, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> GC, Sounds like a good plan but I don't have a pressure cooker.Wife says I don't need any new toys(after an Air fryer showed up in the mail !:))


You’re probably good until a kid shows up on your doorstep


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 24, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Those Air Fryers are Sneaky that Way!!!
> 
> Xin Loi,
> Bear


Bear, It was your tasty posts/pics that made me  buy an air  fryer. I haven't heard the expression " Xin Loi" in a long time!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, It was your tasty posts/pics that made me  buy an air  fryer. I haven't heard the expression " Xin Loi" in a long time!




LOL----"Sorry about that" fit perfectly there.

Bear


----------



## baseballguy99 (Feb 24, 2021)

I did this a couple of years ago, but I smoked it for a couple of hours after the SV.  I agree that it was good, but no where near as good as cooking it the whole time in the smoker.


----------

